# Liberation Theology



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a critique from a Reformed Perspective? Any help would be welcome.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2007)

Probably not. Much modern Reformed stuff doesn't address socio-political issues. that being said, I can point you to a few indirect critiques. Anything by Cal Beisner on economics would be a good start.


----------



## puritan lad (Sep 1, 2007)

David Chilton's "Productive Christians in an Age of Guilt Manipulators". He leaves Liberation Theologians like Ron Sider with no place to hide...


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> David Chilton's "Productive Christians in an Age of Guilt Manipulators". He leaves Liberation Theologians like Ron Sider with no place to hide...



Aye, it's a great book. Be sure to read the copy with North's intro. It is worth the price of the book.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 3, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Can anyone recommend a critique from a Reformed Perspective? Any help would be welcome.



You may be looking for a sharper instrument but most Reformed critiques of the Protestant Social Gospel would probably apply to a large extent. The Marxism is even more ramped up in LT. If of course by LT, you mean the strains of it in the South American Roman Catholic Church both now and its 70's/80's heyday. I wouldn't put the late Archbishop Romero in this camp. Pope JPII went after by name some of the more radical ones.


----------

